# Como puedo hacer mis pads más gruesos en EAGLE



## colinovsky (Mar 6, 2009)

Hola como están? miren tengo un problema en EAGLE cuando quiero realizar una placa e imprimo mi diseño hay algunos componentes que tienen sus pads muy pequeños y esto provoca que al realizar mi placa los pad queden demasiado delgados e incluso a la hora de barrenarlos el cobre en ellos se desprenda y mi pregunta es si existe alguna opción en EAGLE que me permita engrosar los pads de cualquier componente de las librerias.


----------



## mabauti (Mar 6, 2009)

los pads de los componentes? , una solucion es acceder a la libreria respectiva y redefinir las dimensiones de los pads, otra es la de colocar vias (un tanto descentradas -aprox 0.0005 mil-) sobre los pads de los componentes.


----------



## Claudio Botello (Jun 1, 2009)

Hola:

Hay una ULP de un italiano que sirve para crear un layer nuevo que te hace los pad más grandes y a la vez las perforaciones más pequeñas. Se llama pshouse-drill-aid.ulp.
Si me das un mail te lo mando.
Saludos
Claudio


----------



## silfredo jimenez (Jun 1, 2009)

exactamente lo que yo hago es lo mismo que dice el compañero mabauti coloco vias sobre los pads, claro hay que tener en cuenta eso no colocarlas un poco descentradas para que se puedan colocar si no no te lo permite
esa es la forma mas eficaz, alli en via puedes escoger la forma y el tamaño...


----------



## xavirom (Jun 1, 2009)

Hola, lo mas prolijo es abrir la librería correspondiente, editar las dimensiones de los pads del componente, guardar los cambios y luego actualizar librerías en el PCB, de paso ya te quedan los componentes con los pads apropiados para futuros diseños.


----------

